
Grubhub won’t charge independent restaurants for delivery during the coronavirus - danso
https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-biz-grubhub-suspends-restaurant-commissions-20200313-zjnyye364vcetm664ubowofr2e-story.html
======
jwilk
Archived copy that works in EU:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200313212516/https://www.chica...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200313212516/https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-
biz-grubhub-suspends-restaurant-
commissions-20200313-zjnyye364vcetm664ubowofr2e-story.html)

